# Khorne lord on juggernaut



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am looking to put together a 40k khorne lord on a juggernaut but the fantasy one is far better, so I wish to convert it to 40k. The question is what are the individual components it comes in? Particularly the rider details would be great. Is there a join between the legs and the torso or is it one piece?


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

the jugg has 2 legs, head and collar to put together the rider has his seat then arms and 2 heads the torso is attached to the legs


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

you'd probably be better converting the new plastics.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I was of the understanding that all the juggernauts were metal. Or am i wrong?


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

new ones are plastic however the one your refering to is easy to make into 40k i had him converted, then i removed him and added the csm lord with deamon weapon (the one with the skull face) just had to lop one of his legs off and reattach now as of yesterday he has gone my jugg is now rearing up and skulltaker is on top


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for the help, did not realise there was a plastic option. I shall think more.......


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

I did this same thing with the fantasy juggernaut, I cut the bicep area off of a csm plasma pistol arm, then glued on where shield arm goes, then put a csm backpack on it.
Then I put on a mark of khorne.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> I did this same thing with the fantasy juggernaut, I cut the bicep area off of a csm plasma pistol arm, then glued on where shield arm goes, then put a csm backpack on it.
> Then I put on a mark of khorne.


Sounds like the right idea, because that fantasy khorne lord is one of the best models GW ever produced.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I know, it is magnificent, i want one bit if i can use it in an army than tha would be better. I have already done this sort of thing with the chaos lords on foot for my traitor guard.


----------



## Latro_ (Aug 1, 2010)

hi there

just googlin khorne stuff an spotted this thread, as it would happen i'v created such a conversion this very morning. 

thought you might want a gander:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

that's cool! Yeah the plastic juggernauts are not going to help you and really are not as cool as the Lord Juggernaut is. It's not the Juggernaut you have to worry about, it's working around the Lord to sit on it. I've heard some cool conversions here man! Good luck!


----------

